# Cool



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

https://45.media.tumblr.com/318c448ba44eaae0bb56205dcb28251f/tumblr_o0us7rk6kE1terwlso1_540.gif

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

wow. what's going on there? anyone?
NIce link Greg!


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

Physicist and BBC presenter Helen Czerski uncovers an amazing light phenomenon, a bioluminescence firework that issues when a cardinal fish swallows ostracods. "It's like a little fish firework." Watch the video&#8230;

Ostracods are very small ocean living animals. which produce light when they are disturbed (eaten).

When are swallowed, they emits a burst of light, making the cardinal fish spit it out, like a bioluminescence firework.

The cardinal fish is doing so as it does not want to be seen by other, larger predators.

http://wordlesstech.com/bioluminescence-firework-by-cardinal-fish/


----------

